# Surullinen



## macforever

Hei,
tarvitsen apua.
I know that "surullinen' means sad.
Miten sanotaan "I'm a bit sad" suomeksi?
Kiitos.


----------



## Elvus

*Olen vähän surullinen*, probably?


----------



## sakvaka

Exactly. _Olen hieman surullinen_ goes fine, too: the options are endless. What Elvus suggested is a good standard version of the phrase, and probably the most common one.


----------



## macforever

Thank you guys.


----------

